# What should I get to lower my 240SX with stock tires/wheels?



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

What brand(s) dampers and springs do you know work well together? One HUGE must for me is the front must be even or a little lower than the rear.
No rear end sag!!!

I want to go a little lower to fill the wheel well gap some. 1.5" - 2" I plan on installing F&R strut bars also.

I won't get the KYB GR2s b/c nobody would use them with lowering springs.

Will alignent be an issue?


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

anytime you change the suspension specs, then of course alignment will be an issue.

If you plan on doing this urself either coilovers or lowerd springs and new shocks/struts is simple, just bring it to a shop to the alignment for you.

I'm not sure what is best/optimal for a 240, but other will definately shed light for you.


----------



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

By having issues about alignment, i mean...

Will I need camber plates? Will most shops do the alignment?

Thanks!


----------



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

How will the eibach sportlines with kyb agx's ride?

I really wanna go with the AGX's, but i'm not sure which springs to use.


----------



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

...or how about tien s-techs and agxs?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

240on430 said:


> By having issues about alignment, i mean...
> 
> Will I need camber plates? Will most shops do the alignment?
> 
> Thanks!


Pretty much any of the lowering springs currently on the market will lower your car enough to throw off the front and rear camber noticably. Camber plates would be great, but even if you can't afford them you should be looking into some sort of camber correction device (camber bolts, offset bushings for the rear, etc).


----------



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

How much would an alignment cost if camber bolts are required for a proper alignment? I'm not looking to go lower than 2".


----------

